# This is what happens...



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

when I take a break from painting. I got the munchies and began to pick on some peanuts, and well..."Peanuts." I hot glued the peanuts onto buttons.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

How cool is that!!!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

clever, inventive and adorable -- thanks for sharing


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

...sometimes I make my own self laugh, LOL!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How fun!!!!! Great job...


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Brill! Love them! & your talent!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

You are a nut.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Fun!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How adorable and nicely done. You are certainly creative.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is cute!


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Those are great!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

"Sometimes you feel like a nut ..sometimes you don't". Gave me a good laugh. I think they are very creative!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Dusti said:


> when I take a break from painting. I got the munchies and began to pick on some peanuts, and well..."Peanuts." I hot glued the peanuts onto buttons.


You are sucking the creativity out of the universe. Could you please leave some for the rest of us.....  :lol: :lol: 
Thanks.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Love that, so cute. :-D :-D


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Love them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

Ah Charlie Brown and friends! they are jolly cute


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

You are a woman after my heart !!! Create, Create, Create !!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

So creative!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Cute and creative! LOL


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Beyond adorable! You enjoy life, I can tell. Go girl!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Beyond adorable! You enjoy life, I can tell. Go girl!


yes, and being nutty, helps!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for your kind comment!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

How cute and imaginative. I guess you're one of those people who can see all kinds of possibilities in the most ordinary things, which is a talent to be envied.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

randiejg said:


> How cute and imaginative. I guess you're one of those people who can see all kinds of possibilities in the most ordinary things, which is a talent to be envied.


Randie, I think everyone can do that. The problem is they are not "trying" to see. If they did, they would!

There is this woman who is in my painting group at the center. She does lovely work in landscapes. She saw the latest painting I am doing (a painting of Evelyn Nesbit) and commented that she "can't do people." I told her, "yes, you can! Your problem is you stop too soon. If you can do those wonderful landscapes that you do from photos, you CAN do people! After all you are just copying shapes and color gradations that you see in the photos so it should make no difference what those shapes and colors are."

She smiled and agreed and promised she would give it a go. I hope she does because I do see that she has a good eye and even more importantly, the desire to "see." Persistence is everything! Thank you for stopping by and leaving your comment.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Those are so cute! Great work!

Fiona. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Your nuts. Lol       brilliant.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes! My nuts! :-D :lol: :roll:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Btw, it was Snoopy that started all this. I was eating some nuts when I got this one peanut in my hand and was about to crack it open and eat it when it suddenly occurred to me that the nut looked like Snoopy with his snout stuck up in the air. I grabbed my brush and worked him up and he turned out to be just too darn cute. Then I thought, hey, why not make the others as well? So you can blame it all on Snoopy.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

well i never i love them


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wonderful work who would of thought , they made me laugh thanks for that


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

Very creative. I like your comment, WindingRoad.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is so cute.


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

Is the football totally inflated?
They are adorable.......


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

That is too cute, clever, unique...Wow


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

So cool, just love them.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

As a big Charlie Brown fan I so totally appreciate these! Great work.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Just plain Nutty...Lol very creative.. it seemed to save you from eating them. Love your work.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Over the top cute!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are so cute


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------

